# coffin couch



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is link to some pics of our coffin couch my son Matt and i made. IF I was to to make some more of these what would you be willing to pay for one? Us making more is just a thought right now, but would like to know what all of you would would be willing to pay for one.

Thanks Joe

http://slotcar64.freeyellow.com/sofa.html


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That is effing brilliant!!!!! I'm sure you could get quite a bit for one, but I'm really bad at figuring out prices. I just wanted to express my admiration!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's pretty sweet.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

That's flippin AWESOME!!! That would be perfect in my B&B, if I can ever pull it off. I'm horrible at estimating prices...even been told I undercharge at craft shows..lol. Whatever you charge though I'm sure would be well worth it.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

looks good, you probally seen these guys... they were at Transworld.

http://www.coffincouches.com/


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

DarkShadows said:


> looks good, you probally seen these guys... they were at Transworld.
> 
> http://www.coffincouches.com/


Have never been to transworld, but those are great, thanks for the website.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

SWEET! Looks comfy too


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I dig it great work!!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

It looks great. I think you there would be a market. But couldn't tell you about price.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

NOW THAT IS JUST ABSOLUTELY COOL AS HELL. I would love to have one of those to sit on.What a conversation piece that thing would be.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you all for the great comments.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We don't have space for something like that, but nice job. It looks great.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

that is to cool , look great --you may want to add a piece of black leather to the center and maybe put a diamond pleat with buttons, just a thought--bet its a hit at the hearse shows


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Thats a good idea we still have to finish the middle. THANKS For the idea PYRO!!


----------



## datura (May 11, 2010)

Awesome job guys ! Sorry I'm very bad at guessing prices but maybe the website given earlier can help you set a price ?


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

HAHAHA! That is AWESOME!


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

I LOVE it! I have a '73 El Camino that I want to trade for a '60's hearse to resto. (Combines two of my life-loves- Halloween and Hotrods!) I could pull that outta the back at shows and have a nice, cozy and fitting seat!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is too cool.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Great job. I plan on building one also but more like the ones at the transworld show. Here are two pictures I took from the show this year:


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

Thats awesome...I want one


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

That's bad ass! I would love to have one of those!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

I love that you have not removed the lid! By day it is a sofa by night still a coffin, great!! BTW were you sponsered by coke?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The legs on the couches from the links are too skinny and too long....and don't look like they would hold up to real use. A ball& claw foot would look MUCH better, as would a bit of fringe..lol. This is SUCH a cool idea..it woudl be neat to make a Halloween throne a la Wormy -T that looks like a coffin!~


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks to all that commented. we really had fun building this. hope to make a few more soon


----------



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

Generally you take materials cost and triple it. That covers your time consumables and a profit. Just because you are your own labor doesn't mean your not paid for your time. Then if it happens to go big and you need to hire labor you don't end up doing it for free. If there is alot of hand work,or very little extra work you can adjust your price from there. I know it seems like alot but you shouldn't give your skills away .This is the way most custom work is done around here (Caliifornia).


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

i don't want to tell you what it'd be worth, because then i couldn't afford it! I looooove it, guys!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

That looks awesome!!! Great job.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Oooh, I love this! I wanna kiss it, it's so beautiful! :kisskin: hehe And personally, I like your version better! And I totally second what Debbie said about claw feet and some fringe. That would just complete the awesome-ness. Great job man! :jol:


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

OMG!!! THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! can that be my secret reaper gift this year??


----------



## zombie123 (May 19, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job...


----------

